# Standard Breed Racing



## whatshername (May 3, 2010)

I love riding horses, but I also love my job with standard breeds
We have 9 horses and it's just me and my boss
I started out doing stalls but now I jog all of them
I was just wondering if anyone else worked with them
or if anyone had any


----------



## lolayla (Jul 25, 2008)

i was born and raised in the industry. grandpa, grandma, dad, mom, uncle, aunt. they all have had a part in it. i also worked there after high school for a while but then got a real job. i miss it very much. 

oh, it is standardbred, not standard breeds.


----------



## whatshername (May 3, 2010)

woops just realized that
my computer automatically changed it to that
now everyone is going to think i'm an idiot oh well

yeah got the job when i got out of high school
unfortunately i will have to give it up soon to also get a real job


----------



## Punchie25 (Jul 17, 2010)

I own a standardbred gelding. He's a retired pacer. He's a pain in the butt though, talk about stubborn!


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

I work in the industry. Well, I'm 6 days away from my due date with baby #2 so I'm not working right now, but I have worked full time with standies for about 7 years. Tha last year or so I have been managing a rehab/breeding farm that does almost exclusively stdbs.
As for the real job thing....my folks said that about the horses. "When are you going to get a real job?!" Well, the stbds have paid my mortgage and bought new vehicles and generally supported my riding horse habit so it CAN be a real job. It has also allowed me the opportunity to travel, even in different countries. You have to seek out good trainers to work for and be prepared to work hard, but you can make a good living if you are smart about it. If you are very interested in it, consider giving it a try. I can say I genuinely enjoy my job every day. How many people with "real jobs" can say that?


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

I worked at a training farm back in my day...:wink: Started out as a stall cleaner 30 15x15 stalls 6 days a week. Then I did stalls and got horses ready for thier jog miles and then I started driving them. After I got the hang of it, I would get to turn and burn a few on the track at the farm. Then the track life kicked in. I did it for about 5 yrs and finally got a real job and glad I did but I'm still paying for those long hard days....I have to say that the first time I sat behind one I thought OH Crap "thinking" :shock: all I see are hocks and azzhole....But dang it was fun while it lasted...


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

LOL nice ^^ I have a 8 or 9 y/o mare that used to trot and pace but now she is retrained to saddle.


----------



## whatshername (May 3, 2010)

shesinthebarn said:


> I work in the industry. Well, I'm 6 days away from my due date with baby #2 so I'm not working right now, but I have worked full time with standies for about 7 years. Tha last year or so I have been managing a rehab/breeding farm that does almost exclusively stdbs.
> As for the real job thing....my folks said that about the horses. "When are you going to get a real job?!" Well, the stbds have paid my mortgage and bought new vehicles and generally supported my riding horse habit so it CAN be a real job. It has also allowed me the opportunity to travel, even in different countries. You have to seek out good trainers to work for and be prepared to work hard, but you can make a good living if you are smart about it. If you are very interested in it, consider giving it a try. I can say I genuinely enjoy my job every day. How many people with "real jobs" can say that?


my mom used to work with them as well and was constantly hassled and looked down on everyday
your very lucky not many people are happy with their jobs
i wish i could do something like that


----------



## whatshername (May 3, 2010)

Mingiz said:


> I worked at a training farm back in my day...:wink: Started out as a stall cleaner 30 15x15 stalls 6 days a week. Then I did stalls and got horses ready for thier jog miles and then I started driving them. After I got the hang of it, I would get to turn and burn a few on the track at the farm. Then the track life kicked in. I did it for about 5 yrs and finally got a real job and glad I did but I'm still paying for those long hard days....I have to say that the first time I sat behind one I thought OH Crap "thinking" :shock: all I see are hocks and azzhole....But dang it was fun while it lasted...


30 stalls?!
i feel like 9 stalls takes me awhile


----------



## Islandrea (Jun 10, 2010)

I just adopted a 17 year old Standardbred who was retired from racing and became a broodmare. She's a real sweetheart with exceptional manners. I've never before worked with STB's, just Thoroughbreds, and I am now totally hooked. 

shesinthebarn: My mare's papers say that she was kept in Ontario at one point in her life, at a breeding farm most likely. I wonder if there ever was a connection. =)


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

^^You never know! Do you know the name of the farm, or do you have her production record?


----------



## Islandrea (Jun 10, 2010)

I do however, I am away right now. I will PM you with the info once I either read it, or remember. It would be so neat if you knew the farm.

I do remember that she spent some time at Hanover Shoe Farms in Penn. but I don't remember the name of the place in Ontario.

Being away, this is all I have at the moment:

Another Super Standardbred


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

SHe seems to be a well bred mare! If Hanover used her as a brood mare, they must have thought a lot of her. I have a friend who is a track announcer and a race analyst with a photographic memory for horses - I'll ask him about her and get him to put her tattoo in his search engines!


----------



## Islandrea (Jun 10, 2010)

THAT would make my day! I've been trying to figure out more about her past. I have a few tidbits, but of course, I wouldn't mind knowing more. =)

whatshername: I apologize if this has become a bit of a personal conversation. I'm glad to know there are STB lovers out there.


----------



## Spirit Thyme (Sep 14, 2010)

I LOVEStandardbreds 

I own Arabians and have one STB mare right now, over the years I have owned several

This filly is Half Standardbred/Arabian, she is sired by my Arabian Stallion out of a STB mare I rescued...

She is 4 years old and already a Champion Dressage Horse ! WONDERFUL Cross !!!



















This is another of my Standardbreds, she was a broodmare that I trained to use as my carriage Horse


----------



## Islandrea (Jun 10, 2010)

That IS a gorgeous cross!! Never ever would have thought.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_I started going to the tracks when I was 5 with my Grandparents, and spent every school vacation at the farm. I wasn't much help when I was younger, but once I was a teenager, it made a difference in how many horses my Grandparents could take on during the summer, and how well the colts got started. First started jogging a few of the older/more well broke horses when I was 13 and started putting on training miles when I was about 15. Grandpa even scheduled his hernia operation around school holidays so that I would be there to help Grandma out. Even to this day they have race horses in training(grandpa is in his early 70's). Eventually, I wouldnt mind having one of my own to bring along!_


----------



## Spirit Thyme (Sep 14, 2010)

Islandrea said:


> That IS a gorgeous cross!! Never ever would have thought.


LOL ! That's what everyone else said, I bredd Colleen 2 more times back to Spirit Thyme, here are the other 2 fillies...

This is the 2008 Full sister P.A.S.Dynamic Spirit ( Dyna )









And the 2009 Full sister P.A.S. Dramatic Spirit ( Drama )









Both filles sold to Dressage homes


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

I was offered a standardbred for "free" when I got Caleb. He was I think 17, and like many, a former racer. I couldn't take him because I didn't (and still don't) have the money for a second horse. Also he was a nasty kicker, he made my horse lame for six months with a kick to the point of his shoulder. I kind of wish I could have taken him though, then my mom and I could go out on trail rides.

The other standardbred I knew was one of the most pathetic horses I've ever seen. He was 17 hands, 8 year old pacer and a rather successful racer. But as a racehorse, he never got to live in a herd. He was the most submissive, socially inept horse ever. He was fine with people, but he had never lived in a herd and didn't know how to "speak horse" or how to behave in a herd. Because of this, he was very underweight and constantly was getting beaten up. That's what happens when horses spend their lives in stalls.

He ended up being sold (like many standardbreds in my area) to a Mennonite family. They like standardbreds because of their speed and size.

I'm rather sad, the standardbred track just down the road from me shut down last year. Many tracks in Quebec are suffering and closing because _They have no government funding._ Zero. They used to be and the younger generation of gamblers just have no interest in "ponies." 
Here are a couple of reports on the situation:
Racehorses Sold for Meat as Quebec Racing Industry Comes Up Lame
Horses feature: The Collapse of Quebec Horse Racing to Have Ripple Effect


----------



## Islandrea (Jun 10, 2010)

Spirit Thyme said:


> LOL ! That's what everyone else said, I bredd Colleen 2 more times back to Spirit Thyme, here are the other 2 fillies...
> 
> Both filles sold to Dressage homes


Holy Frijoles!! That wasn't just a freak thing, you have an eye for breeding STB crosses that's for sure. Very impressive. 

I'll admit right now, your posts are tempting me to go against my natural inclination NEVER to breed my mare (I have no knowledge in the area of breeding). The organization I adopted her from suggested she would be an excellent broodmare, and apparently has good bloodlines, and she's a real sweetheart too. 

Congrats on such successful babies.


----------



## Spirit Thyme (Sep 14, 2010)

Islandrea said:


> Holy Frijoles!! That wasn't just a freak thing, you have an eye for breeding STB crosses that's for sure. Very impressive.
> 
> I'll admit right now, your posts are tempting me to go against my natural inclination NEVER to breed my mare (I have no knowledge in the area of breeding). The organization I adopted her from suggested she would be an excellent broodmare, and apparently has good bloodlines, and she's a real sweetheart too.
> 
> Congrats on such successful babies.


Thank you very much, I had an ideal in mind when I started searching for the "right" STB mare to cross with Spirit and an ideal in mind for what I wanted to prduce... and lucky for me, it WORKED ( 3 times !!! LOL )


----------



## Katana (Jul 2, 2010)

Standardbred Crosses are VERY common in New Zealand.They Standy's as we affectionately call them have such fantastic natures & the maresmake fantastic mothers too.Alot of People are cross breeding Standardbred mares with Arabian Stallions in order to produce a great Endurance Horse, The Standardbred Blood gentles down the Hot blooded Arabians but it doesnt take out any of the speed or stay-ability.Also People will use a Standardbred Mare and breed her to A Clydesdale or a Shire to produce a "sporthorse" One that has more bone than your average Riding horse but still has the athletism of the finer breeds.Standardbreds are great - I love them for their dependable natures, and I love how honest they are. Its hard to find a bad one thats for sure!!I best Riding mare is out of a Standardbred Mare and By a Clydesdale Stallion.


----------

